# What the Hell!



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

i walked by my tank and i saw a little worm like thing squirming around like crazy in my water. what the hell is this? my p's are acting normal though. what do i do? should i be worried?


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

holy sh*t there are little tiny flies at the surface of my water. i noticed 2 flies the other day in my room really tiny and now i just saw one fly out of my tank! i took the leave plant i had at the surface of the water cause i think thats what they were hanging on. what are these things? help someone


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

look i took these. i dont know if their larve or just algae. someone please help
View attachment 160306

View attachment 160307

View attachment 160308


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

looks like alge to me atleast the start of some maybe the flys laid eggs in your tank not to worrie fly larve is good protin


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

wow i dont know what that is but i hope its algea, i ve never seen anything like that but im sure somebody on here can offer you some advice or tell you what it is. good luck


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

like little fu*king flys are dead on the glass of my tank. i have that sh*t all over my plants too. should i just remove all my plants? i hit the plants with my scooper and stuff went everywere. someone please help


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Odd...Not sure there buddy?


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

well i had a plant i just recently put at the top of my water so some of it was half out and some half in. cant bugs form from humidity and not being fully submerged in water?


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

well i took out almost every plant in my tank and did a big gravel back and today i open the tank and boom little green flies come out. were are they coming from? what can i do?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

maybe hey are fruit flys they are very small right i still wouldnt worry they are a good food sorce for the piranhas


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

best way to get rid of something is to due a full 100% water change, but ur gonna need cycled water of course and there is a risk with causing harm do to shock to your fish, but it may be the only way. If your fish seem well I would just do larger water changes twice a week or so. I had mosquitoes once in my tank and I did a 100% water change but I used cycled water for my hospital tank.

Keep us updated


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

yea well ive been doing about 20% changes every other day. i took out all the plants so the little bastards dont spread everywere. now i have little worms on my glass. so ive been scrubbing and vacuming everyother day. hopefully thell go away soon


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

okay so i dont undertsnad im cleaning the water almost everyday and there is nothing but gravel in the tank. were are these little flies coming from? how are they even hatching???? i opended my tank and like 5 of them flew out. should i clean my filter out a little bit? allot of sh*t has been getting sucked up maybe thats the problem. i need to get rid of these i have little flies all over my room.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

geo20 said:


> okay so i dont undertsnad im cleaning the water almost everyday and there is nothing but gravel in the tank. were are these little flies coming from? how are they even hatching???? i opended my tank and like 5 of them flew out. should i clean my filter out a little bit? allot of sh*t has been getting sucked up maybe thats the problem. i need to get rid of these i have little flies all over my room.


i was just going to say check the filter, let us know if you found anything yet? you should get a better picture or keep one and see what it is, then treat it accordingly.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think you have two choices, deal with it till they all hatch out and fly away, or completely dump the tank and start over from scratch. If they're the size of fruit flys, the eggs they're hatching from are probably only visible under a microscope. No amount of gravel vacuuming or filter cleaning is going to get rid of all of them. 
Personally, if it were me, I'd just deal with them till they're done hatching. Chances are 99 out of 100 that they're not harmful in any way, just annoying, and re-cycling your tank would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

this is tru. but i think i solved it. ive been doing about 35% water changes with a heavy gravel vac every other day. in 2 days i have not seen a fly. hopefully there gone. also i have been adding salt with each change. thanks for all the help


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

geo20 said:


> this is tru. but i think i solved it. ive been doing about 35% water changes with a heavy gravel vac every other day. in 2 days i have not seen a fly. hopefully there gone. also i have been adding salt with each change. thanks for all the help


most likely its from the flies...flies like to lay eggs in moist place..thats why i avoid live plants if i can...makesure u have extra filter in it to suck em up..


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Those larvae are all over!


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

salt and waterchanges should fix it


----------

